# "mystery" rhom



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

you decide.
heres the image










he's at around 6'' mark. still a juvy.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

paOol said:


> you decide.
> heres the image
> 
> 
> ...


its a rhom either way.

either its a diamond rhom or its a black rhom


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

paOol said:


> you decide.
> heres the image
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BlackBUBBS said:


> I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THAT ONE. I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT KIND OF RHOM IT IS.
> I BOUGHT IT AS BLACK PIRANHA BUT DON'T REALLY KNOW WHAT RIVER IT CAME FROM.
> MINE IS ABOUT 6" INCHES TOO.
> MAYBE BLK. DIAMOND, VINNI, OR COMPRESSUS? I DON'T KNOW FOR SURE.


Black Diamond, Blue Diamond, Black... Whatever. They're all just a RHOM with a pretty color or name tagged on the front. Basically its a way of denoting the fish's individual scale characteristics.

Vinny Rhom is slightly different, but is not always ACCURATE unless you KNOW your Rhom comes form Venezuela. It is often characterized by a high sloping hump on their back to a rather 'dished' face.

Compressus... Well thats not even a Rhom! Thats a completely different species!

paOol, I'm far from any expert, but what I know is its a lovely fish and looks healthy. No matter what classification you stick on it color wise, it does resemble a Rhombeus to my untrained eye.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THAT ONE. I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT KIND OF RHOM IT IS.
> I BOUGHT IT AS BLACK PIRANHA BUT DON'T REALLY KNOW WHAT RIVER IT CAME FROM.
> MINE IS ABOUT 6" INCHES TOO.
> MAYBE BLK. DIAMOND, VINNI, OR COMPRESSUS? I DON'T KNOW FOR SURE.


Black Diamond, Blue Diamond, Black... Whatever. They're all just a RHOM with a pretty color or name tagged on the front. Basically its a way of denoting the fish's individual scale characteristics.

Vinny Rhom is slightly different, but is not always ACCURATE unless you KNOW your Rhom comes form Venezuela. It is often characterized by a high sloping hump on their back to a rather 'dished' face.

Compressus... Well thats not even a Rhom! Thats a completely different species!

paOol, I'm far from any expert, but what I know is its a lovely fish and looks healthy. No matter what classification you stick on it color wise, it does resemble a Rhombeus to my untrained eye.
[/quote]


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

he does have vinny characeristics?.... but you wont ever know that if you dont know where he came from... my guess is a diamond and a damn nice one at that!

bubbs- yours looks more like a peru or guyana


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

hmmm, what are some vinny characterisitics?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

typically your vinny has a much higher/steeper hump(which yours is showing), a larger lower jaw(which yours has), piercing red eyes, and as far as color they(mine) have a greyish color with diamonds and blue towards the tail with a gold/white belly(beautiful when he hits the light right), and also they have a humeral spot... where did you get yours?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> typically your vinny has a much higher/steeper hump(which yours is showing), a larger lower jaw(which yours has), piercing red eyes, and as far as color they(mine) have a greyish color with diamonds and blue towards the tail with a gold/white belly(beautiful when he hits the light right), and also they have a humeral spot... where did you get yours?


they also get some red on the gills quite often at younger ages like this one.

and Tinkerbell is fairly accurate. it is just a rhom but the main difference between rhoms is a black rhom or a diamond rhom. further classification can be made if the collection point is known. but without the collection point you can still distinguish the difference between a plain black rhom and a diamond rhom.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

in other words just call "it" whatever the hell you want and be done with it!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

brutusbeefcake said:


> in other words just call "it" whatever the hell you want and be done with it!


So I could take off the Honda civic badges and then call it a lamborghini.









A rhom is a rhom, if you know the collection point then you'll have a better chance of iding it. Ask your LFS where they got it and they ask the importer where he gets his fish from. If he only imports from Peru, then it won't be a Vinny.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> in other words just call "it" whatever the hell you want and be done with it!


So I could take off the Honda civic badges and then call it a lamborghini.









A rhom is a rhom, if you know the collection point then you'll have a better chance of iding it. Ask your LFS where they got it and they ask the importer where he gets his fish from. If he only imports from Peru, then it won't be a Vinny.
[/quote]
his in socal......so he can go to the LFS


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

its a nice fish what kind of piranha it is !


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

Fresh2salt said:


> its a nice fish what kind of piranha it is !


thats what i'd like to know.
im hoping its a vinny bdr.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

paOol said:


> its a nice fish what kind of piranha it is !


thats what i'd like to know.
im hoping its a vinny bdr.
[/quote]
You will never know the collection point.....but aside from that you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice rhom


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice rhom. But as was said without collection point it is immposible to proper ID. Looks a lot like mine. Call it what you want man.

Trystan


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> its a nice fish what kind of piranha it is !


thats what i'd like to know.
im hoping its a vinny bdr.
[/quote]
You will never know the collection point.....but aside from that you can call it whatever you want.
[/quote]
GG FTW


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> its a nice fish what kind of piranha it is !


thats what i'd like to know.
im hoping its a vinny bdr.
[/quote]
You will never know the collection point.....but aside from that you can *call it whatever you want*.
[/quote]


----------

